# 2010 Wa State Amateur Brewers Competition



## jyo (21/7/10)

I couldn't find a thread for this and it would be a shame for brewers to miss it. Not long to go, so time to get brewing.

Link

Cheers, John.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/7/10)

Thanks for the heads up, :icon_cheers: the folk organising this are not good at letting people know about it. Why ?
GB


----------



## keifer33 (22/7/10)

What the heck might give it a go. Some idea of how your going is always good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks for the heads up, :icon_cheers: the folk organising this are not good at letting people know about it. Why ?
> GB


BUMP BUMP BUMPO
GB


----------



## cdbrown (22/7/10)

If I get my brew rig up and running in time (and get the appropriate bottles) I might have a crack at this.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMPO
> GB



Perhaps they are not all that active on AHB, why don't you use their contact page from the link posted above or here

Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Perhaps they are not all that active on AHB, why don't you use their contact page from the link posted above or here
> 
> Andrew


Trying to let every one know it's on, a lot of WA AHB brewers would not even know there is a WA state comp, and that its soon. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## cdbrown (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Trying to let every one know it's on, a lot of WA AHB brewers would not even know there is a WA state comp, and that its soon. :icon_cheers:
> GB



Not even really mentioned much on West Coast Brewers site either. Come on Brendanos - you should be firing people up for this event.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> Not even really mentioned much on West Coast Brewers site either. Come on Brendanos - you should be firing people up for this event.


Just contacted the organisers about the lack of mention.
GB


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Trying to let every one know it's on, a lot of WA AHB brewers would not even know there is a WA state comp, and that its soon. :icon_cheers:
> GB



Yeah I gathered that, I actually meant you could use their contact page to ask them to post up the details here on AHB  .

Andrew


----------



## Tony M (22/7/10)

If Brendanos keeps it a secret and he is the only entry, then he must win. That must be how he scores all those gongs.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

Tony M said:


> If Brendanos keeps it a secret and he is the only entry, then he must win. That must be how he scores all those gongs.


Well the cat's out of the bag now  
GB


----------



## Asher (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Trying to let every one know it's on, a lot of WA AHB brewers would not even know there is a WA state comp, and that its soon. :icon_cheers:
> GB



How about mentioning it (or maybe even a link) on your homepage Nev?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

Asher said:


> How about mentioning it (or maybe even a link) on your homepage Nev?


If some one could do that for me, I would be happy to do so. I know nothing about php codes.
GB


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/7/10)

If I were to hazard a guess, I would say that the organizers had analysed the demographics, and were convinced that if they advertise the comp on this site, they would be inundated with rancid beers from people who have done two brews in their Grannys curtains, and now think they have a full understanding of brewing science.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/10)

Not only is the cat out of the "bag" (pun) but now amongst the pigeons. Watch the feather's fly .
GB


----------



## cdbrown (22/7/10)

Oh well - I guess I'll keep my rancid beers to myself then ... :icon_vomit:


----------



## churchy (22/7/10)

I only found about it yesturday when asking Neil at Brewcraft about it.There should be banners at homebrew shops advertising it.




Andrew


----------



## sinkas (22/7/10)

churchy said:


> I only found about it yesturday when asking Neil at Brewcraft about it.There should be banners at homebrew shops advertising it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the WA comp Blimp fly over my house today, im sure of it


----------



## jyo (22/7/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks for the heads up, :icon_cheers: the folk organising this are not good at letting people know about it. Why ?
> GB



No worries, Nev. I actually meant to start up a thread last week but bloody forgot. I only have two beers that may be even moderately acceptable to share ATM. MMM, I think a quick Hefe might be on the cards...


----------



## Brad Sofield (22/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> Oh well - I guess I'll keep my rancid beers to myself then ... :icon_vomit:




Is there a comp for rancid nanny curtain beers- I've got a shot at that one :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mika (22/7/10)

sinkas said:


> I saw the WA comp Blimp fly over my house today, im sure of it



I'll have some of the 'hop's you're adding to your beer Sinkas :icon_drunk:


----------



## jyo (22/7/10)

BradS said:


> Is there a comp for rancid nanny curtain beers- I've got a shot at that one :icon_chickcheers:



Yes. I'll PM you my address, just drop them off...and the "judges" (-s) will evaluate....


----------



## pbrosnan (22/7/10)

Guest Lurker said:


> If I were to hazard a guess, I would say that the organizers had analysed the demographics, and were convinced that if they advertise the comp on this site, they would be inundated with rancid beers from people who have done two brews in their Grannys curtains, and now think they have a full understanding of brewing science.


Oh, aren't we the grumpy one. Anyway I think the Brew In A Curtain mob are boycotting it.


----------



## pbrosnan (22/7/10)

sinkas said:


> I saw the WA comp Blimp fly over my house today, im sure of it


Gold!


----------



## DU99 (22/7/10)

what rule as a ...* Amateur *


----------



## jyo (22/7/10)

Bump for the night crawlers.

Entry form: View attachment WASABC_2010_Entry_Pack.pdf


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/7/10)

sinkas said:


> I saw the WA comp Blimp fly over my house today, im sure of it


No response from the organisers so far may be they are out flying the blimp !  
GB


----------



## jyo (23/7/10)

Bump.


----------



## kook (23/7/10)

Guys, I'm sorry. I've dropped the ball on this one and should have posted info up on the forums earlier.

The entry form has been up for a week or two now, flyers will be in the stores next weekend once I've got them printed in bulk.


----------



## kook (23/7/10)

Perth (and regional WA) brewers - the time is near for the 4th Annual WA State Amateur Brewers Competition. The entry pack is now available for download, and the drop off points confirmed.

Website is at: http://wasabc.org

Entries close 5pm Sunday 5th September. Make sure your beers get there in time, and be sure to check the opening hours of the entry point. Judging will be on 11th and 12th September.

Prizes will be announced in the coming weeks, and other details such as the awards night will be announced closer to the time.

We are also seeking volunteers for stewarding. If you're interested in volunteering, please drop an email to [email protected]

Any questions please email rather than PM or posting questions on forums. Please note, it may take up to 48 hrs to receive a reply, but we will reply.

Cheers


----------



## jyo (24/7/10)

jyo said:


> Bump for the night crawlers.
> 
> Entry form: View attachment 39581



Bump.


----------



## churchy (24/7/10)

Time to brew as many beers as possible and carpet bomb the competition,then I'm bound to win something.lol


----------



## jyo (25/7/10)

jyo said:


> Bump for the night crawlers.
> 
> Entry form: View attachment 39581




Bump.


----------



## brendanos (25/7/10)

Hey guys, sorry I didn't get the word out sooner either.

Good luck & I hope you all get medals or constructive criticism!


----------



## jyo (29/7/10)

Bump. Time is ticking, people....just over a month to go.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/7/10)

churchy said:


> Time to brew as many beers as possible and carpet bomb the competition,then I'm bound to win something.lol


That process has already been applied by more than one brewer, you know who you are. Beer of show tells the real story. :kooi: 
GB


----------



## jyo (3/8/10)

Bump.


----------



## churchy (4/8/10)

I recieved my score sheets for the royal show and have to say I was a bit disapointed how they are written, not even a score out of 50.The state comp score sheets are way more detailed.Just my thoughts.




Andrew


----------



## jyo (14/8/10)

Bump. Time's ticking guys.
John.


----------



## brendanos (14/8/10)

...beat me to the bump 

Just a few weeks left guys - let's make it the best one yet & get some cracking beers to represent us over at the AABC!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/8/10)

churchy said:


> Time to brew as many beers as possible and carpet bomb the competition,then I'm bound to win something.lol




You've hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## brendanos (15/8/10)

Sounds like it's going to be a big one - good thing the judging is spread over two days!


----------



## jyo (24/8/10)

Just another reminder, people.
All entries must be in by Sunday, 5th of September.
Cheers, John. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/8/10)

I am not entering so you guys stand a better chance :lol: Truth is I dont have any beers ready that I think are worthy of best of show.So no point. Any mug can carpet bomb. <_< 
GB


----------



## jyo (24/8/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am not entering so you guys stand a better chance :lol: Truth is I dont have any beers ready that I think are worthy of best of show.So no point. Any mug can carpet bomb. <_<
> GB



I only have two which I think are worthy of being ripped to shit, so I'll just have to see


----------



## outbreak (25/8/10)

Hi Guys, what kind of feedback do you get from the judges at this kind of competition? I have just moved over to AG and want some construtive criticisim (which most my friends cannot really give me as they mostly drink "premium lagers"). I have a pale ale that I am bottling next week after 1 week in primary and 2 in secondary that I thought I could enter for feedback but even so...I have I left it too late??


----------



## Asher (25/8/10)

Yep

WASABC - State Champion is all about your best three beers.
But... National Champion at the AABC is a point system based on all beers entered/qualified

So to gain advantage at the national level, according to the rules; You should try to qualify as many beers as possible at the state level.

Call it what you want. I call it competing. *People who choose not to compete because they won't win should forfeit all right to comment*.


Outbreak,
Comps are great place for simple feedback, your style accuracy, and fault identifications. Definitely enter even if its only a good benchmarking exercise for your new AG adventure.
For a more in depth discussion on your beer bring a bottle along to a Westcoast Brewers meeting sometime. 

& Good luck

Asher



> WASABC Rules:
> 
> 17. To be eligible for champion brewer, a brewer must enter a minimum of three beers. The champion brewer medal will be awarded to the brewer with the highest average score over their three top scoring beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/8/10)

Asher said:


> Call it what you want. I call it competing. *People who choose not to compete because they won't win should forfeit all right to comment*.
> 
> 
> 
> Asher


ROFL.
GB


----------



## thanme (31/8/10)

So I have an Amber Ale I made (not with the intention of entering it), that I'd now like to enter, but there's no category for it!! I can't really find anything that it fits..I was thinking American Brown, but I'm not sure that it's "big" enough for it...Anyone else have a similar dilemma, or have any hints on what it should go in as??


----------



## brendanos (31/8/10)

NME said:


> So I have an Amber Ale I made (not with the intention of entering it), that I'd now like to enter, but there's no category for it!! I can't really find anything that it fits..I was thinking American Brown, but I'm not sure that it's "big" enough for it...Anyone else have a similar dilemma, or have any hints on what it should go in as??



Put it in "other specialty" and describe it as "Amber Ale" and any further descriptors if appropriate (ie American)

Re: "other specialty" -

"This category can also be used as an incubator for any minor world beer style (other than Belgians) for which there is currently no AABA category. If sufficient interest exists, some of these minor styles might be promoted to full styles in the future."


----------



## thanme (31/8/10)

brendanos said:


> Put it in "other specialty" and describe it as "Amber Ale" and any further descriptors if appropriate (ie American)



I was hoping you weren't going to say that, because I have another one to enter as "other"  

Thanks


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/10)

NME said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to say that, because I have another one to enter as "other"
> 
> Thanks



If WA is the same as QLD then they will be following the national version of the BJCP, and no American Amber. Apparently despite ravings on the Jamil Show etc it's not a particularly "active" style in Australia and has been dropped for some time. The BJCP can't be everywhere at once and there are heaps of beers that fall through the cracks in the system. I'd love to put in something like a Camerons of Hartlepool Strongarm but it's not quite a mild, not really bitter, wrong colour for a best bitter......... etc etc. Another example I can think of is American Malt Liquor. It's a beer and quite popular in the land of the brave and the home of the BJCP but no style guide AFAIK. And I've got a keg sitting in my k'rator gassing up at the moment. :icon_drunk:


----------



## King Brown (31/8/10)

Is it against the rules (or spirit) of the comp to enter a beer that isnt your own recipe?

The reason is I would love to get feedback/constructive criticism to see how my AGs are going, mainly to see if my technique needs refining, any off flavours I'm not picking up on, or other things a fresh/more educated palate might be able to pick up on. Only problem is I only have three beers at the moment, one was an experiment with last runnings beefed up with malt extract and tastes pretty bad, the other is a stout (the beer I want feedback on) and an IPA (of which there is only one bottle left) so this leaves me short of the three beers needed to enter, or do you only need three beers to be eligable for a trophy?


----------



## drew9242 (1/9/10)

King Brown said:


> Is it against the rules (or spirit) of the comp to enter a beer that isnt your own recipe?
> 
> The reason is I would love to get feedback/constructive criticism to see how my AGs are going, mainly to see if my technique needs refining, any off flavours I'm not picking up on, or other things a fresh/more educated palate might be able to pick up on. Only problem is I only have three beers at the moment, one was an experiment with last runnings beefed up with malt extract and tastes pretty bad, the other is a stout (the beer I want feedback on) and an IPA (of which there is only one bottle left) so this leaves me short of the three beers needed to enter, or do you only need three beers to be eligable for a trophy?



I say it's fine. All beer recipes are pretty similar in the end, it's more about technique. And no one has the copyrights on a beer recipe. So if they post it or publish it any one can use it. I enter beers that i got the base recipe from someone, and then just tweeked or changed to availabilty of ingredients.

Just my point of view


----------



## whitegoose (1/9/10)

King Brown said:


> Is it against the rules (or spirit) of the comp to enter a beer that isnt your own recipe?



I think it's fine - if you've directly used someone elses recipe grain for grain and you win a prize you may want to give them credit or even just let them know - but otherwise don't be shy, just enter your beers!

There's far more to brewing than the recipe.


----------



## justsomeguy (1/9/10)

King Brown said:


> Is it against the rules (or spirit) of the comp to enter a beer that isnt your own recipe?


Nope


King Brown said:


> Only problem is I only have three beers at the moment, one was an experiment with last runnings beefed up with malt extract and tastes pretty bad, the other is a stout (the beer I want feedback on) and an IPA (of which there is only one bottle left) so this leaves me short of the three beers needed to enter, or do you only need three beers to be eligable for a trophy?


From memory, your top three scores count towards the champion brewer award. You can enter a single beer if you like.

Check http://wasabc.org/rules/ specifically rule 9 regarding the amount of each beer required, and rule 17 regarding number of entries required to be eligible for champion brewer.

Regards,
garyd


----------



## churchy (2/9/10)

I took my three beers to Neils yesturday.My Pilsner and brown ale might be a bit young but we'll see how I go.






Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/9/10)

churchy said:


> I took my three beers to Neils yesturday.My Pilsner and brown ale might be a bit young but we'll see how I go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the "strategy of winning every thing" , Ah sorry I meant carpet bombing ? That's more of a door mat attempt. :lol: 

GB


----------



## churchy (2/9/10)

If your lucky I might bring some for you to try tomorrow.I promise not to poison you.Hahahaha


----------



## randyrob (2/9/10)

Hey Guys,

Nice to see a bit of lively discussion, RE: Carpet Bombing I'm still waiting for my signed copy to arrive  





Rob.


----------



## Spoonta (2/9/10)

laugh I nearly shat


----------



## justsomeguy (3/9/10)

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Nice to see a bit of lively discussion, RE: Carpet Bombing I'm still waiting for my signed copy to arrive
> 
> ...




BWAH HA HA HA HA !!! :lol: 

Far too much spare time on your hands there , Randy !

He might not have it all his own way this year though. A little birdie told me that there's a few people lining up to kn ock him of his pedestal this year.

Its gonna be a cracker of a comp, methinks.

garyd


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/9/10)

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Nice to see a bit of lively discussion, RE: Carpet Bombing I'm still waiting for my signed copy to arrive
> 
> ...


Mate that's better than GOLD thats Platinum GOLD. Funniest thing I have seen in ages. Cant wait for the Dummies guide to come out. :lol: 
Thanks
GB


----------



## Asher (3/9/10)

Getting ready to drop off my 30 litres of entries - You do the math. 

BTW I'm going to enter my 'Iron Brewer' beer as a 'Wort kit' so I can be eligible for best kit beer too :drinks:

Work is currently under way on my second book: Blending for Success. I have been using some new software call BrewMate. It has an inbuilt brew blender calculator. Its Awesome!

Seriously: Any news on when the awards are going to be? We should have them somewhere we can crack open a few of the leftovers.

h34r: Asher


----------



## King Brown (3/9/10)

Ok thanks for the replies thats what I thought. Providing my stout is conditioned enough by the entry date and if I get time I may drop a few bottles off.


----------



## malt_shovel (3/9/10)

I didn't know this was on until early this week and hadn't planned on putting a beer up for competition but figure i may as well see what the judges reckon of the swill that i only bottled yesterday.

Best of luck to those who are taking this seriously.


----------



## kook (5/9/10)

Asher said:


> Getting ready to drop off my 30 litres of entries - You do the math.
> 
> BTW I'm going to enter my 'Iron Brewer' beer as a 'Wort kit' so I can be eligible for best kit beer too :drinks:
> 
> ...



Clancy's, probably on 30th of September, Brendan and I are still sorting out the final details. I don't think it'll be a suitable location to serve leftovers.

I'll talk to Jake and Brendan about whether they can be passed on to the following WCB meeting? That is unless anyone has another good idea about how we can serve them?  Feel free to drop me an email with suggestions ([email protected]).

Hope everyone has their entries in! Good luck


----------



## jyo (5/9/10)

kook said:


> Clancy's, probably on 30th of September, Brendan and I are still sorting out the final details. I don't think it'll be a suitable location to serve leftovers.
> 
> I'll talk to Jake and Brendan about whether they can be passed on to the following WCB meeting? That is unless anyone has another good idea about how we can serve them?  Feel free to drop me an email with suggestions ([email protected]).
> 
> Hope everyone has their entries in! Good luck



Heading down to Roy's now.....wish me luck, 1st comp and all


----------



## raven19 (5/9/10)

Asher said:


> Getting ready to drop off my 30 litres of entries - You do the math.



Holy bajebus! That's a lotta brews....  

Best of luck to all brewers in WA.


----------



## Asher (6/9/10)

Cheers! 
& RDWHAHB.
Hefe anyone?


----------



## batemanbrewer (6/9/10)

Asher said:


> Cheers!
> & RDWHAHB.
> Hefe anyone?
> View attachment 40578



Dopped off my brews and saw a box labeled "Asher Mitchell entries: Box 1 of 3"

Probably gonna win more than me asher

Luck to all :icon_chickcheers: 
Mitch


----------



## mika (6/9/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> Doped off my brews .....



Isn't there a drug policy in the WASABC ?


----------



## Asher (7/9/10)

Social Networking Gossip: 238 Entries from 53 Brewers!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/9/10)

Asher said:


> Social Networking Gossip: 238 Entries from 53 Brewers!


Any goss on who had the biggest carpet bombing campaign ? h34r: 
GB


----------



## justsomeguy (7/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Any goss on who had the biggest carpet bombing campaign ? h34r:
> GB



A little birdie told me that it WAS NOT the guy on the front of the book Randy posted earlier. :unsure: 

garyd


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/9/10)

justsomeguy said:


> A little birdie told me that it WAS NOT the guy on the front of the book Randy posted earlier. :unsure:
> 
> garyd


Cool the title is open to new challengers.
GB


----------



## kook (7/9/10)

justsomeguy said:


> A little birdie told me that it WAS NOT the guy on the front of the book Randy posted earlier. :unsure:
> 
> garyd



I can confirm that is the case, there is another entrant who required two pages for their entry form!

All the beers are safely in the coolroom at the judging site.

Preliminary count is 238 beers from 53 brewers, about to start entering all the data from the entry forms now, so should have confirmation of that later tonight.

Either way - record again for this year, really stoked to see it. Thanks to everyone who entered, and good luck!


edit - Count was spot on, 238 beers from 53 brewers. APA reigns supreme category this year - 20 entries.


----------



## skippy (8/9/10)

kook said:


> I can confirm that is the case, there is another entrant who required two pages for their entry form!
> 
> All the beers are safely in the coolroom at the judging site.
> 
> ...



not brendan o'sullivan?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (8/9/10)

kook said:


> APA reigns supreme category this year - 20 entries.



Why are home brewers so obsessed with APAs???!!!


----------



## mika (8/9/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Why are home brewers so obsessed with APAs???!!!



Coz they taste so damn good !! :icon_drunk:


----------



## batemanbrewer (8/9/10)

kook said:


> APA reigns supreme category this year - 20 entries.



What about Weiss!?!?!?!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/9/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Why are home brewers so obsessed with APAs???!!!


Why ? Because you can hide a lot of stuff ups behind a S load of hops. Experienced brewers that brew lagers and Plis and delicate Ales are putting their brewing skills balls on the bench.Real men.
Dont be a Girlie boy's and brew APA's for comp's, then you are only as good as your hops. :lol: 
"I'll be back" with real beers next year !

Arnie GB


----------



## pbrosnan (8/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Why ? Because you can hide a lot of stuff ups behind a S load of hops. Experienced brewers that brew lagers and Plis and delicate Ales are putting their brewing skills balls on the bench.Real men.
> Dont be a Girlie boy's and brew APA's for comp's, then you are only as good as your hops. :lol:
> "I'll be back" with real beers next year !
> 
> Arnie GB



Didn't you enter a US Brown at PRBS this year? So what were you hiding? (Runs away)


----------



## rude (8/9/10)

Thats what I did an ABrown trying to hide a multitude of sins so I confess I'm a mug brewer


Still its a good feeling to be in it till the judge has a sip jeez it attenuated & ended up dry as a bone with 1272 comming through with its tartness personified

How the hell do the judges go after tasting my AB everything will taste the same sorry for the crew behind my beer

Oh well give a mug a chance bit like the Dockers you little rippers probably not a chance in hell

Its a bit like waiting for youre first sip to see how youre batch went

cheers all


----------



## kook (8/9/10)

skippy said:


> not brendan o'sullivan?



Nope - new entrant, all kit beers too.


----------



## cdbrown (8/9/10)

kook said:


> Nope - new entrant, all kit beers too.



James? He had a fair few bottles labelled when I visited him about a month ago.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/9/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Didn't you enter a US Brown at PRBS this year? So what were you hiding? (Runs away)


No entries in this WA state comp. The Brown you mention did pull up a Silver in the 2010 PRBS.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (9/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The Brown you mention did pull up a Silver in the 2010 PRBS.



Give credit where credit is due. When preparing for the comp I spat in the brown straight after sculling my Munich Helles. Putting the cap on straight after my spit shouldn't give you the right to claim Silver :angry:.


----------



## skippy (9/9/10)

kook said:


> Nope - new entrant, all kit beers too.




Ya can't polish a turd, but you can sprinkle it with GLItTeR!....good luck to the person


----------



## beers (9/9/10)

skippy said:


> Ya can't polish a turd,



 
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/strategies/...-polish-a-turd/


----------



## randyrob (9/9/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Why are home brewers so obsessed with APAs???!!!



I would have had no reservations entering in an APA this year...that is if my Wife didnt drink it all!


----------



## brendanos (9/9/10)

skippy said:


> not brendan o'sullivan?



I had planned to instigate operation: carpet bomb - but only got 2 brews into my schedule before life got in the way and I have hardly brewed since! Just ended up entering whatever I had on hand. At least finding categories to judge won't be as hard as it could have been had I entered more!


----------



## pbrosnan (9/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> No entries in this WA state comp. The Brown you mention did pull up a Silver in the 2010 PRBS.
> GB


That's what I said. Looks like it was snap.


----------



## batemanbrewer (11/9/10)

this is my first time entering guys. I'm not gonna be there, how will the results for my beer get to me?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> this is my first time entering guys. I'm not gonna be there, how will the results for my beer get to me?


Probably when you pick up your trophies. Good luck.
GB


----------



## batemanbrewer (11/9/10)

haha, now that's optimistic GB.

I heard that these competitions are great for feedback on your brews so I entered a weiss that I thought was pretty good. Only I won't be there to be dressed down (metaphorically) for it. Was wanting some credible feedback on it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> haha, now that's optimistic GB.
> 
> I heard that these competitions are great for feedback on your brews so I entered a weiss that I thought was pretty good. Only I won't be there to be dressed down (metaphorically) for it. Was wanting some credible feedback on it.


Optimistic is the only way you can enter these comp's . You will get really good feedback from this one.
GB


----------



## brendanos (12/9/10)

Results will be unveiled at the Awards Presentation to be held at Clancy's Fish Pub Fremantle, 30th September 7:30pm kickoff. They will subsequently be published online and feedback scanned and emailed to exhibitors. Full details of the awards night will follow shortly...


----------



## brendanos (13/9/10)

Photos from day 2 & the BOS round are up in the West Coast Brewers photo gallery.


----------



## batemanbrewer (13/9/10)

brendanos said:


> Photos from day 2 & the BOS round are up in the West Coast Brewers photo gallery.




haha, whose were the gushers?


----------



## churchy (17/9/10)

Anyone revieved any emails yet notifying them of getting a placing in their respective categories!!!





Andrew


----------



## chestynuts (17/9/10)

A mate at work got some emails the other day from the comp saying he placed


----------



## jyo (17/9/10)

churchy said:


> Anyone revieved any emails yet notifying them of getting a placing in their respective categories!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe.... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/9/10)

jyo said:


> Maybe.... :icon_chickcheers:


Maybe what?
GB


----------



## jyo (17/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Maybe what?
> GB



Maybe I received an email! :icon_cheers:


----------



## pbrosnan (18/9/10)

If people are receiving emails does that mean the results are available? If so where?


----------



## jyo (18/9/10)

pbrosnan said:


> If people are receiving emails does that mean the results are available? If so where?




Results aren't released until the awards night, mate. 
Infohere

Cheers, John.


----------



## pbrosnan (18/9/10)

jyo said:


> Results aren't released until the awards night, mate.
> Infohere
> 
> Cheers, John.



If the judging is over why can't the results be posted. Seems a waste of time waiting another 2 weeks.


----------



## O'Henry (18/9/10)

pbrosnan said:


> If the judging is over why can't the results be posted. Seems a waste of time waiting another 2 weeks.



Because 714 judging sheets is a lot for one guy to process.


----------



## pbrosnan (18/9/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='681776' date='Sep 18 2010, 07:23 PM']Because 714 judging sheets is a lot for one guy to process.[/quote]
Why is there only one guy who can process the judging sheets?


----------



## O'Henry (19/9/10)

Because there was only one guy running it, with the chief judge assisting. And I must say, a fine job on the days was done by both of them. Super smooth running and finished close to the scheduled time.


----------



## haysie (19/9/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> haha, whose were the gushers?




Gushers are really interesting in comps. The steward/s pour it best they can and may even have to leave it i.e change the roll call. The judge never really sees how its poured yet gets a beer with a bit a of bitter head and subdued carbonation. The judges judge the beer as presented! IMO, the beer should be whacked down for the presentation from bottle to jug.
I have seen some very ordinary beers blast from the bottle and yet judged on the up side.
I reckon throw gushers in the bin and return their entry fee (same cost as judging sheets mail out) Or are gushers the "new" beer? 

edit, Did PP win anything? or did GB clean up again? or RandyRob?


----------



## jyo (19/9/10)

haysie said:


> Gushers are really interesting in comps. The steward/s pour it best they can and may even have to leave it i.e change the roll call. The judge never really sees how its poured yet gets a beer with a bit a of bitter head and subdued carbonation. The judges judge the beer as presented! IMO, the beer should be whacked down for the presentation from bottle to jug.
> I have seen some very ordinary beers blast from the bottle and yet judged on the up side.
> I reckon throw gushers in the bin and return their entry fee (same cost as judging sheets mail out) Or are gushers the "new" beer?
> 
> edit, Did PP win anything? or did GB clean up again? or RandyRob?



Na, Nev bloused it this year. I think he wanted to let some of us youngins have a go. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Asher (20/9/10)

pbrosnan said:


> If the judging is over why can't the results be posted. Seems a waste of time waiting another 2 weeks.



Sponsorship.

By getting more people to the awards night = more exposure for the sponsors = better support from them etc.etc.


----------



## pbrosnan (20/9/10)

Asher said:


> Sponsorship.
> 
> By getting more people to the awards night = more exposure for the sponsors = better support from them etc.etc.


Curse the crass commercialisation of our hobby.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/9/10)

Asher said:


> Sponsorship.
> 
> By getting more people to the awards night = more exposure for the sponsors = better support from them etc.etc.


I heard one sponsor was turned down because he opened a shop too close to another sponsor down Freo way ? Looks like politics could be getting in the way of the comp.
GB


----------



## churchy (20/9/10)

I'll be away on the night of the awards.I'll have to pick up my medals another time.lol






Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (28/9/10)

Results????????????????????


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Results????????????????????




Impatient bugger aren't you??????? What name did you go under this year :lol: 

BTW heard Craftbrewer maybe opening up in the West as well, another sponsor?

BYB


----------



## jyo (28/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Results????????????????????



Awards night is this Thursday, Mike. Should be a good night.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Screwtop (28/9/10)

jyo said:


> Awards night is this Thursday, Mike. Should be a good night.
> Cheers, John.




Of course!!!!! Looked at the site and for a moment thought it was last weekend.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/9/10)

Screwtop said:


> Of course!!!!! Looked at the site and for a moment thought it was last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 41124


Get your bloody eye's checked :icon_drunk: 
GB
Ed (sp)


----------



## sinkas (28/9/10)

Hey gryphon, what was the big thing you were going to annonce a few weeks ago, I missed it?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/9/10)

sinkas said:


> Hey gryphon, what was the big thing you were going to annonce a few weeks ago, I missed it?


Did you miss it ? really I think you know.
GB


----------



## jyo (30/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Did you miss it ? really I think you know.
> GB



So, who's heading down to Clancy's tonight?


----------



## stevem01 (30/9/10)

jyo said:


> So, who's heading down to Clancy's tonight?




Just heading down now


----------



## paulwin (1/10/10)

well done asher best all grain , best brewer 6 + medals lost count after a while .
also james from brewz2u 6 medals for kit beers great effort guys 

cheers


----------



## sinkas (1/10/10)

So will Ashers IPA be brewed at some micro this year, or what?


----------



## Asher (1/10/10)

Yep

ECU Degrees Brewery will be brewing the beer and it will be on tap at Clancy's Freo. Hopefully before Christmas.

I think their brewery is about 5HL's so scaling up..... That's 4.2kg of US hops


----------



## sinkas (1/10/10)

great, look forward to a evaluation session


----------



## homekegger1 (1/10/10)

Well done to all those that had a win or a place.

Just wondering when do we get our Judging Sheets?

Cheers and Beers HK


----------



## HeavyNova (1/10/10)

Asher said:


> Yep
> 
> ECU Degrees Brewery will be brewing the beer and it will be on tap at Clancy's Freo. Hopefully before Christmas.
> 
> I think their brewery is about 5HL's so scaling up..... That's 4.2kg of US hops



Well done mate, that's a pretty cool prize. I'll have to get down there and try it to see what the benchmark is!

@ homekegger 1

I got an email saying that the feedback should be in your email inbox before 8th of October.


----------



## thanme (1/10/10)

Haha. I can't wait for the judging sheets. Seems I fail at brewing to style  Dead last with 3 out of my 4 entries!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/10/10)

Well done to all the comp guys. I tasted some of the beers pre comp and they were great !
Soon I will be holding how to "brew styles" brew days in the near future. All grain but we could arrange partial and extract brews. I have some expert home brewers that will be here on the day.We will cover pH , mash temps and water profiles and their affect on the brewing process. There will be a cost involved but only to cover costs. Come along and see how its done. PM me if you interested.
GB


----------



## keifer33 (1/10/10)

Congrats to the winners. Awesome prize of beer mass brewed on tap. Someone will have to post up when its all done so we can have a taste.


----------



## Asher (8/10/10)

Hi All,

Well. The final squadron of beers is bottled and about to be farewelled from home base on the ultimate bombing raid. The AABC.
It's time to relax and bang out a crisp, dry, rice lager stlye lawnmower to greet the festive season.

So it's Brewday time at the Junctyard. Next Saturday the 16th of October.

In celebration of a great campaign by all I'd like to invite the AHB's that entered or were involved in the WASABC to drop in on this brewday.
All my entry's are out of the 'don't touch' fridge and drinking well - Bring some of your beer to drink as well. 
I'll be flicking the switch on the brewery and doughing in at 11am. Chilling to fermenter round 3ish so you are welcome from 10:30 onwards or time your visit for the bits of the brewday you want to see. You're welcome to hang round afterwards but I'll have to shut up shop around sunset due to young family.

Will be throwing a few snaggers on the barby for lunch.

Bring your favourite beer snack.

I'm in Victoria Park BTW

Please PM me to let me know if you'd like to drop by and whether you'll be around for lunch so I can sausage up.

Beers

Asher


----------



## cdbrown (8/10/10)

Congrats everyone. Not surprising that James got quite a few medals, the brews I tasted were top notch.


----------



## randyrob (9/10/10)

Asher said:


> All my entry's are out of the 'don't touch' fridge and drinking well



I've got just the glass


----------



## malt_shovel (14/10/10)

Just a quick one to say thanks to the organisers and the judges.

Got some useful feedback, which is much appreciated and should help a lot.

Cheers
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brendanos (16/10/10)

malt_shovel said:


> Got some useful feedback, which is much appreciated and should help a lot.



That's music to my ears 

I just wish I could read all of the judges handwriting!


----------

